# Burn treatment



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

My one year old has second degree burns on one of his hands from our wood stove. I'm taking him to a hand specialist to make sure everything heals right, i'm just looking into other ways i can help him heal whether it's diet, skin care, whatever. Any suggestions?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Silver is used in burns at major burn centers. You can get colloidal silver OTC or silvadene from your doctor.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

When my DD had second degree burns the doctors gave us a cream called "silvadine" it was wonderful and the plastic surgeon we saw said it was the perfect treatment because it healed with no scars and no surgery.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We like and trust St. John's Wort.
I burned my hand real bad...I was placing some fish in 325 degree oil and miss judged where my fingers and the fish were in relation to that hot oil. I dipped my fingers into a jar of St. John's Wort infused oil, within minutes the pain was gone and the next day we could barely tell that I tried to deepfry my fingers.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

I have silvadene!!! The ER docs gave me a little container of it. I"ll have to figure out where i can get more!

I'll look into St. John's Wart!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you have any Comfrey? You can make a poultice using fresh or apply Comfrey Salve. I use it when either Len or I sustain a burn. Must be applied on clean skin and is not antibacterial, but is a fantastic healing compound. I am now utilizing herbs I grow for treatments more regularly now. Honey has been mentioned & is great to use on burns, but must be raw/filtered, not heated.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Many of these treatments are good. Be careful to use the silvadene cream only on the burned area. Do not get it of good, healthy tissue.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad to see that warning about Silvadene, Old Swampgirl, as I never used that product and don't plan to. Raw filtered honey is anti-bacterial and SAFE to smear all over burn/healthy skin. Comfrey Salve is safe for burned/healthy skin. I never used St. John's Wart for burns, but will look into that herb, also. I prefer safe natural treatment alternatives.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Old Swampgirl said:


> Many of these treatments are good. Be careful to use the silvadene cream only on the burned area. Do not get it of good, healthy tissue.


Silver can be used in any infection, fungus, etc. It won't hurt your skin. You can generate your own colloidal silver too, for infections on skin or internal.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I had a huge steam burn years ago from the peppermint still, The peppermint oil was in the steam. I ran cold water on it for 15 minutes and then put vitamin E oil on it, kept it covered and kept working. The skin blistered and peeled the next day. I kept the vitamin E oil on it for 2 weeks, no scar at all and the skin around the wound stayed soft and pliable. I use vitamin E oil on all my wounds. Have used it for 35 years after all the surgeries on my hand and fingers, have very little scar tissue...James


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

jwal10 said:


> I had a huge steam burn years ago from the peppermint still, The peppermint oil was in the steam. I ran cold water on it for 15 minutes and then put vitamin E oil on it, kept it covered and kept working. The skin blistered and peeled the next day. I kept the vitamin E oil on it for 2 weeks, no scar at all and the skin around the wound stayed soft and pliable. I use vitamin E oil on all my wounds. Have used it for 35 years after all the surgeries on my hand and fingers, have very little scar tissue...James


I bought some Vit E pills for my appendectomy scar, but never used it. DH says the pills have the same oil in them, so i can just break them open and use the oil. True?

Also, how deep was your burn? My baby's is 2nd degree. The doc cut the skin off the big blister that popped on his palm and it's red raw skin. I'm afraid to put ANYthing on it besides what he told me to use!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

What about Aloe Vera? Just buy a plant, cut off a section & squeeze the contents out on the wound.
Hoping your little guy heals quickly, he should, being so young.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Goat Servant said:


> What about Aloe Vera? Just buy a plant, cut off a section & squeeze the contents out on the wound.
> Hoping your little guy heals quickly, he should, being so young.


I have a big aloe plant. I just dont know if that's better than the silvadene stuff right now or not, kwim?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, since wee ones tend to stick their hands into their mouths, I'd be sure to use something that can be safely ingested. 
Sure the kids hand may be bandaged but THEY are quick little buggers when it comes to "Hand to mouth"...~lol~...


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

CNC, have ever used silvadene & dont know what kwim means either but maybe using aloe in between.
My mom used it on her radical masectomy incision. A year later she died in a car accident. The coroner reported that it was a very old surgury so apparently the aloe did wonders.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Add a little chickweed cream to your comfrey, and this will do wonders. > Thanks Marc


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

So you mightn't have any fancy herbs or essential oils around, but most households will have a few veges. Try some of these treatments for burns (remembering that if blistering has occurred, a visit to a hospital is in order):

Peel and cut a potato or a tomato (no need to peel) into easily-managed slices. Place the slices onto the burned area, replacing from time to time with other slices as the heat absorbs. Slices of cucumber work equally well. If you have a juicer, then the juice of any of these can be used as a wash, or as a poultice - just soak a cloth in the juice, squeeze out, and place over the burn, replace once the cloth has absorbed some heat, and repeat several times. 

No veges? Then use an ordinary teabag. Make a strong cup of tea, then, once the teabag has cooled, place it on the burned area. As the tea cools, it can be used in the same way as the juices above-mentioned. 

No tea? Ordinary bicarbonate of soda (baking soda) can be dissolved in some water and used as a wash, or as a poultice. 

All of these follow the immediate treatment with cold, gently-running water for about 20 minutes. 

The veges and tea have healing properties, and are excellent cooling/soothing properties.

However, for serious or large burns, expert follow-up help is required. And because burn patients can often go into shock, keep on hand a pot of mint (spearmint, peppermint, or best of all Japanese Menthol mint). Grab a bunch of sprigs, crush them and encourage the patient to smell it. Or, if the patient objects to leaves and twigs, just crush it and let them smell your hand. This is especially useful to know if the patient is likely to have an asthma attack as a result of the shock.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

springvalley said:


> Add a little chickweed cream to your comfrey, and this will do wonders. > Thanks Marc


My Comfrey Coconut Salve is fantastic for healing burns, treatment of minor burns, and is chemical free. Why add anything else to what works great?! Also, it cuts down on Allontoin (the healing compound) to dilute your Salve. I appreciate the suggestion, regardless, and will do some more research on chickweed. Not saying that isn't effective, as it is probably great, too. 

For absolutely melted skin, I used H O N E Y, and that was it! Bandaged it up and it healed in a few days. Now, that I make Comfrey Coconut Salve, for a serious burn? I use honey 1st, then apply Salve. They work great together. Healing is fast. I don't feel it necessary to buy extra stuff when my natural stuff works great. BTW- I treat burns of all kinds regularly- married to a WELDER!

I think everyone should use what works best for them. Probably good to get it figured out soon, with all this talk of SHTF. Dr's won't be readily available...neither will the drug store. Whatever you use, good to get stocked up.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

How is the little guy doing? Pray all went well. Yes the oil is the same as the capsules. My burn was 3rd degree, down to raw meat. It was 10" long on my left inside forearm, 1/2 way around. Big mess but I had no time to be off wwork in the middle of mint harvest. The peppermint oil made it worse, the hot oil condensed there until I got down off the mint wagon and to the water faucet. A steam condensation hose broke and the 12" pipe blew steam onto my arm. Luckily I always wore a long sleeved shirt and big long oven mitts so that my hand was not affected. I wore a long sleeved white dress shirt for the rest of harvest. It took a month to heal over, the Dr. said I would need a skin graft, never did, there are a few pock marks but no real scar. Only used vitamin E oil. I had it from all my hand and finger surgeries. The therapist (who later became my Sweetie) who worked on my hand to keep the incisions from becoming scar tissue would rub it in for 30 minutes everyday. The doctors made 14 incisions over 6 years, the full length of my index and long fingers, in a zig zag motion, trying to keep the 1 tendon in each from adhering to the sheath. Pins, wire, rubber band stretchers, nothing worked. I ended up with a synthetic sheath. In the end I had to have the joints removed because of arthritis but the scar tissue is hardly noticeable...James


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Christie, how do you make your Comfrey Coconut Salve?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We use our raw honey.

Hope your son heals well.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> Christie, how do you make your Comfrey Coconut Salve?


Thanks for asking. I grew my Organic Comfrey for two years (did a lot of propagation, too), read a lot about Comfrey, before doing research on Comfrey Salve recipes, testing them on about a dozen family/friends, then spent two months experimenting on coming up with my own recipe. If you google Comfrey Salve, you get a number of recipe's, then just experiment with them, and soon you will have your very own recipe  

Our Little Farm- I use our own raw honey, too. That is important to point out, which I forgot to in my last post- Yes, raw honey is the the only form of honey to contain the healing properties to use on burns.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

CNCfamily said:


> I bought some Vit E pills for my appendectomy scar, but never used it. DH says the pills have the same oil in them, so i can just break them open and use the oil. True?


True. It's absolutely wonderful for burns and for healing skin.


----------

